
Magnetic levitation can be used to separate the living from the dead - sahin-boydas
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2251277-magnetic-levitation-can-be-used-to-separate-the-living-from-the-dead/
======
JPLeRouzic
Click bait title and paywall. I suppose it is about the following article:

"Levitating Cells to Sort the Fit and the Fat"

[https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32352239/](https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32352239/)

 _" Density is a core material property and varies between different cell
types, mainly based on differences in their lipid content. Sorting based on
density enables various biomedical applications such as multi-omics in
precision medicine and regenerative repair in medicine. However, a significant
challenge is sorting cells of the same type based on density differences.
Here, a new method for real-time monitoring and sorting of single cells based
on their inherent levitation profiles driven by their lipid content is
reported."_

